# need help choosing full finger gloves



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

I went to the LBS and couldn't really find what I was looking for in a glove. I was wondering if you guys had some ideas because I know theres a ton out there. What im looking for is something with a fluffy area on the outside of the thumbs for my snot and sweat, Then mini cushion/tough material on lower palm area for when I eat it. Full finger. And would be a + in some bright ass color.

Whats up with carbon knuckles? is that so you don't over extend your fingers the other way? Or just to look cool? I don't fall on my knuckles.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

A couple of suggestions (based on using them):

Royal Pro (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30891)
Was sceptical at first for DH use, bought these for trail/summer riding...but they have actually held up great, and because they are REAL comfy I tend to also run them for the DH/FR days now. They are far sturdier than you'd think. They also meet all your criteria (fluffy stuff for snot and dribble, solid palm area for landing on). The tissue they've used on the back of the hand gets some loose fibers over time, but it really only seems to be a cosmetic "problem"...

Fox Bomber (http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/GL402A01-Fox+Bomber+Glove.aspx)
Comfortable and pretty much indestructible (I did manage to tear a hole in the palm of a pair in one of my last big slams...but in fairness the glove was already quite old and worn at that time)...the carbon knuckles might be useful if you are going to be running into tree branches and stuff like that a lot...but not really for falling on, no, and they won't stop hyper extension either (I know, I broke my pinky that way wearing a pair)... 
Oh and no fluffy stuff at all though - these are for real men who blow snot on the ground.


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

search ebay for ironclad gloves. i use the general utility gloves. cheap and better than any bike specific glove i ever used (specialized, fox, 661). i got 2 pair 2 years ago for $25! and i'm still on my first pair.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I have tried several brands and have came to love Mechanix.. I currently ride DH with these

http://www.mechanix.com/cg-impact-pro-glove

Lots of protection and leather palm and fingers for feel. The site has several new ones since I last bought a pair. They last a long time compared to the bike indudtry gloves that seem to fall apart.


----------



## motown (May 21, 2010)

yeah, buy some with full fingers! (you worry too much, maybe you should ride a road bike instead)


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Fox Bomber - Broken
Dainese Techno Evo Lite - Broken
Dainese Atrax - Broken
661 Comp - Broken

I might try Hangtimes advise and order a pair of these:
http://www.mechanix.com/m-pact-3-glove

If they don't last, I'm just gonna have to shell out bigger bucks for some leather motorcycle gloves with thermoplastic external protection features that ventilate well.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Most of the previous suggestions are terrible. If you a glove that holds up and meets your requirements, get the brooklyn machine works glove. Even better than any moto glove I've found, and I've tried a lot of gloves.


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

Royal Pro, they seem really thin at first, but having had a big (ish!) off while wearing them, not even a scuff on them! nor I!


----------



## Aeolian Solo (Jan 20, 2010)

I've torn apart both Oakley Pilot and Fox Unabomber in less than a month -- that is not the tears from falls, but the seams and fingers going right away. Best luck so far were with Spec Fortress'. I've been riding with some Dewalts I picked up from the hardware store. Best thing you can do is not spend money on mtb specific gloves -- they're over-priced rubbish.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I really prefer "pull-on" (no velcro strap on the wrist) type gloves.

There are not many options out there for this type of full finger gloves, but I really like the 2009 Fox Attack gloves. You can find them for about $25.


----------



## WETYC... (Mar 27, 2009)

charvey9 said:


> I really prefer "pull-on" (no velcro strap on the wrist) type gloves.
> 
> There are not many options out there for this type of full finger gloves, but I really like the 2009 Fox Attack gloves. You can find them for about $25.


I second all of that. I have a pair of Attacks that were my only gloves for about 10 months. Probably averaged 6 hours of riding a week in that period. Wore them on every ride but one ('cause I forgot them!). They're getting pretty tired though, the seams are starting to split, the palm perforations are expanding, and the knuckle bumpers are peeling off. For hot weather riding, they're tough to beat for some "barely there" protection

I got a pair of Dainese A-Class Evos for colder rides and I really like them as well, but wish they had a stretch-cuff instead of velcro.

I've been searching for a replacement for the Attacks, hoping to find something basically the same but more durable. Am I dreaming?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, I've been rocking Fox Pawtector's for literally like 10+ years. Ive had 3 pairs now, all the generations and I love all of them. Im about 4 years into my last pair, and they are about ready for replacement.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

WETYC... said:


> I second all of that. I have a pair of Attacks that were my only gloves for about 10 months. Probably averaged 6 hours of riding a week in that period. Wore them on every ride but one ('cause I forgot them!). They're getting pretty tired though, the seams are starting to split, the palm perforations are expanding, and the knuckle bumpers are peeling off. For hot weather riding, they're tough to beat for some "barely there" protection
> 
> I got a pair of Dainese A-Class Evos for colder rides and I really like them as well, but wish they had a stretch-cuff instead of velcro.
> 
> I've been searching for a replacement for the Attacks, hoping to find something basically the same but more durable. Am I dreaming?


I haven't been able to find another pair of stretch-cuff gloves like the Fox Attack. I bought a pair of Kona gloves on sale awhile back only because I was surprised to find a pair of stretch-cuff gloves and figured I would try them out.....not nearly as good as the Attack.

I should probably buy a few new pair of the Attacks so I have some spares. Especially since the stretch-cuff gloves are becoming harder and harder to find.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Base your decision on what fits your hands well. Gloves are cheap, so if they fall apart to soon, try something else.


----------



## McStank (Aug 8, 2008)

I find that MTB specific gloves-are generally- over-priced MX gloves. Try here.

http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/2/6/2/1/0/0/DEPARTMENT/Dirt-Bike-Motocross-Gloves-Mens-Riding-Gear.aspx


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

Icon TiMax TRX titanium knuckle gloves. Come in short and full wrist. Red/black/blue, but they're expensive.

https://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/1/1/37/2215/ITEM/Icon-TiMax-TRX-Gloves.aspx


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

bcdale said:


> Icon TiMax TRX titanium knuckle gloves. Come in short and full wrist. Red/black/blue, but they're expensive.
> 
> https://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/1/1/37/2215/ITEM/Icon-TiMax-TRX-Gloves.aspx


These remind me of the old Nintendo Power Glove.....lol.


----------



## tony450x (Oct 23, 2009)

661 Raji Gloves have a nice fluffy velvet like stuff on top along the length of the thumb. Feels so nice whenever i need to wipe.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

tony450x said:


> ...Feels so nice whenever i need to wipe...


Steady there boy.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

Similar in price to the Icons above but probably with the best protection outside a hockey glove, are teknics.










https://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/1/1/37/20141/ITEM/Teknic-Speedster-Gloves.aspx


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

TLD Apex Pro MX Gloves (Discontinued, but you can still find them)








I used these for MX & street for about 3 years before using them for biking, and they are indestructible. They also have mesh panels in the back, making them much cooler than the heavier moto gloves. I can't even begin to count the number of times i've been down on these in the dirt, and also I've laid over 2 sport bikes - all in the same pair of gloves. I have 2 extra pairs for when the first pair dies. 
https://www.bikewearworld.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=2027


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

The carbon is probably there for protection from branches, etc. So not to wear the leather away faster.

I've just topped the post I made for the titanium gloves. As one reply mentioned, THESE are the new Nintendo gloves. Probably overkill, but awesome.

https://stores.sportbiketrackgear.com/Detail.bok?no=6959








https://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9/1813626064?isVid=1


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

bcdale said:


> I've just topped the post I made for the titanium gloves. As one reply mentioned, THESE are the new Nintendo gloves. Probably overkill, but awesome.


Those are amazing.


----------

